# FCP on a G4 iBook - performance?



## karavite (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi, I am seriously considering selling my G4 DP 1 GHz and getting a G4 iBook (1 ghz or so). I use FCP 4 for editing family videos and things, but video is certinaly not my number one occupation or computer use. Of course the DP renders like crazy, but would I really be hurting on an iBook? I tend to think not, but would appreciate any opinions since this is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## naodx (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I'm no expert on FCP, but here is a link for some test ran on various macs.

http://www.barefeats.com/fcp4.html

Granted they don't have an iBook G4 on there, but I would say the performance would be a little less than the PB G4, since it has a smaller L2 cache.

The laptop would offer the ultimate in portability, but would definitely give up the speed of your desktop.


----------



## Randman (Apr 7, 2004)

It'll run a little slower than a PB but it should do the job for family videos and whatnot. I have a G4 1Ghz and it'll run all right (Have 640 of ram). You might want to consider a 1GB ram (I will but not until prices drop some). As long as you're not running 87 apps at the same time as rendering and not doing something Pixar-worthy, you should be all right.


----------



## karavite (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks all - I just realized the no-superdrive in any iBooks issue! Oh well, that does it for me. I gotta have a superdrive! I just wanted a little mobility and freedom, but it looks like me and the old PowerMac G4 are destined to stay together. Even so, I can't believe Apple can't offer at least one iBook with a superdrive. My own selfish needs aside, it just doesn't make sense! Why does Apple always do things like this - they are such a great company, but they always have one of these dumb little caveats!

I called an Apple store to verify this and though the rep had no inside info on why iBooks don't have a superdrive, he tried to tell me that a superdrive was a more "professional" feature and therefore would not be available on a less professional machine like an iBook. What horse hockey. I'm sure he just made up that lame response, but I could buy a cheap Dell laptop with a DVD burner any day (just looked and it is an option on their cheapest Celeron based laptop). I thought DVD burners and iDVD were for home users wanting to make movies - not "professionals." Wait, is my local channel news station  iDVDs to burn DVDs? Was a printer port not available on early 1990 powerbooks since only "professionals" need to print? I mean, if you want to force me up a grand or so to a 15" Powerbook, just tell me that to my face.


----------



## Randman (Apr 7, 2004)

There are options.


----------



## naodx (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I would say the did it for separation of the product lines between the iBook and the Powerbook.

If you look at two equally (or as equal as you can) optioned iBooks and Powerbooks, there is only $500.00 separating the price. (The superdrive adds another $200 to the powerbook when added.)

I can understand where Apple is coming from there, in a way, why would a person want to buy a powerbook, when they could get an iBook with the same options for cheaper?

The iBooks are great machines, but they are directed more toward the general use market/education. The Powerbooks are directed more toward the professional market, the one that gets all the extra bells and whistles.

As Randman said there are options, some 3rd party companies make Superdrive kits that will work in the iBook.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 8, 2004)

They gotta pay for that superdrive somehow, don't they?


----------



## ksv (Apr 10, 2004)

It's Apple's way of making you buy a PowerBook, giving them a few hundreds more of profit. It's the "free market" you're dealing with, so don't expect anyone to do what would suit you best


----------



## karavite (Apr 16, 2004)

ksv said:
			
		

> It's Apple's way of making you buy a PowerBook, giving them a few hundreds more of profit. It's the "free market" you're dealing with, so don't expect anyone to do what would suit you best



Hi ksv, I appreciate the  - Please take my well intention rant with a  too!

First, I love Apple - I am a fanatic, but that is just the kind of attitude Apple needs to lose more market share. It may cost them a lost sale on an iBook from a long time Apple customer - me. It is not a free market, it is a CONSUMER marker where consumers have choices. A few more thousands like me, plus a few universities and/or school systems (who often order laptops in huge batches for their students - who all would expect a DVD burner in 2004) and that will really help Apple's profit performance. Get some Apple corportate sales people in here and I bet you my G4 they have lost big orders over this. It may be just $500 to me, but it would be thousands and thousands to potential big customers - even with deals and cuts. 

I mean, nobody but PC shoppers needs a DVD burner in a $1500 laptop? No potential switcher would dump the Apple choice when they were told they need to buy a $1900 higher end model for a DVD burner when they can get one in a $1200 PC - would they? How dare I ask for what every other PC company offers on ALL their computers including their cheapest computers! I have bought tons of Macs and I am EXACTLY the kind of person Apple needs to listen to. If I want sneakly little BS marketing ploys and options, I can go to Microsoft or a car dealer. I am pissed because Apple is better than this, or should be and I simply have a warped "brand image" of Apple. It HAS to hurt them in the pocketbook.

Does Apple need so many *book options? White, silver, 12, 14, 15 and 17" screens? Who really cares about the cache? Why not dump one or even both of the *book lines and consolidate them into one. It will keep costs down and therefore result in lower prices and, GASP!, more profits for Apple. How many times has Apple gone nuts with redundant/similar models that end up causing them inventory issues and bad PR from that? They end up cleaning house every few years on model lines over and over.

*Any way, I actually came here to ask Randman what these "options" were for a super drive in an iBook! *I guess I'm not giving up yet, but now it is a matter of stubborn pride. I won't pop for a powerbook for a stupid DVD burner. I hate to say it, but I just like the LOOKS of the iBook soooooo much more. I used one last weekend and it was pure love and I don't get the same "love" with a powerbook. If iBooks were Powerbooks, I would buy one for the DVD burner and not whine about the price! Insane, illogical, stupid, petty, superficial...? YES, I admit it ALL, but it is MY $$$!!!


----------



## Randman (Apr 16, 2004)

For options, I was going to say external burners that are compatible with iDVD, or software patches, Toast, that does the same.


----------



## karavite (Apr 16, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> For options, I was going to say external burners that are compatible with iDVD, or software patches, Toast, that does the same.



Oh, thanks and sorry to bug you. You see I am way out of it and need to keep up. I am stuck in the "old" days where there weren't any compatible external DVD burners for iDVD. Maybe I was misled/misunderstood from day 1?


----------



## mindbend (Apr 16, 2004)

Regarding the original question, here's my 2 cents:

Granted, everything is relative. Four years ago I edited a documentary on a 400MHZ iMac. Today I wouldn't think of doing such a thing, even though it could be done.

FWIW, I have a G4 iBook and a couple of DP G4 desktops. The desktops are WAY faster. Given today's standards, I would only consider an iBook for secondary editing, not for primary. I use mine for editing on the road in hotels and such just to get a head start on the final edit. It's plenty adequate, but leaves you wanting more oomph, which is why I save the meat of the edit for the office.

Especially for the RT features of FCP these days. An iBook just can't keep up. It's amazing at how much you can pull of without rendering in FCP 4 on a dual G4. The G5s must be fantastic.

Don't get me wrong. The G4 iBooks are quite decent. I love mine. It's just not a powerful machine. It's an adequate machine that's small, light, hip, quiet and functional. In fact, it's actually my new favorite all time computer. It used to be my old iMac 400. By "favorite", I mean in a VW Bug car kind of way where you love the thing just because it makes you feel good even though when you REALLY want to drive, you take out the [fill in your own real car here].

--------

As for the superdrives in the iBooks, I assume this is a facetious argument. Clearly Apple needs to keep their entry level machines separate from the higher end machines. That is one way they do it. Soon, perhaps now, that won't be good enough anymore and Apple will start putting Superdrives in the iBooks. Perhaps slower speed ones at first. Everyone remember when the lower end machines just had CD-ROM players and the higher end machines had burners? Same thing. I'm not bothered by it at all.


----------



## karavite (Apr 19, 2004)

mindbend said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong. The G4 iBooks are quite decent. I love mine. It's just not a powerful machine. It's an adequate machine that's small, light, hip, quiet and functional. In fact, it's actually my new favorite all time computer. It used to be my old iMac 400. By "favorite", I mean in a VW Bug car kind of way where you love the thing just because it makes you feel good even though when you REALLY want to drive, you take out the [fill in your own real car here].



My Subaru WRX wagon!!! Gees, I was thinking of trading that in too. My God, what is wrong with me? 

Seriously, thanks for the performance advice. It really hit home. I doubt a Powerbook would be much faster than a iBook for editing - so I'm not so sure about this. Maybe the answer to it all, is keep the G4 DP and get the wife an iBook that I can use around the house when I don't want to be chained to my desk/office!


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2004)

You can get the iBook with a SuperDrive now, btw


----------



## karavite (Apr 22, 2004)

ksv, you ARE evil!  I thought you were kidding! See, my ranting paid off! Apple always listens to me sooner or later!


----------



## karavite (May 22, 2004)

FYI, I had a chance to AB a G4 iBook and my 1 Gig DP right next to eachother rendering the same files in FCP. No contest and I'm sticking with my DP.


----------



## karavite (Jun 5, 2004)

So, now that you can get a superdrive on a iBook, does that make an iBook a "professional" computer?


----------

